# Egg in the yard



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

So I witnessed the strangest thing this morning. One of my hens that are all just starting to lay was squawking her head off. I walked out to the pen she's standing there squawking and suddenly drops an egg right there! Is this because it could be her first egg and doesn't know what's going on??


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

While I have not experienced this firsthand yet, I've read that this is normal behavior for a new layer. How lucky for you that you got to watch!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes it can be normal with pullets. She is still learning. My daughter picked up a chicken in the yard once and an egg fell out lol. I also get the random egg layed in the yard from my year old hens too.


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

My girls are new layers and squawk like billy-o just before they lay! I think they can't work out what's going on! They have had the occasional soft egg 'drop' too, but the guys on here told me it was normal while they learn and mature. My girls started laying really early at 16 weeks, so I guess they were a little surprised!! Congrats on your first egg, anyway!! xx


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yup it normal nothing to worry about and she will figure it out she's just young and inexperienced congrats on your first egg and that you got to watch its pretty cool.


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

One Of My First Time Laying Hens Last Week Dropped A "Soft Egg" About 10 Pm When I Was Out Closing Up The Coop & Giving a Head Count By Flashlight. 
She Was On The Highest Roosting Pearch With Her Protective Male And When I hit Her With The Light's Beam She Slightly Stood Up & PLOP! Thankfully, The Floor Of The Coop Is Coverer'd With A thick Layer Of Hay & Cedar Chips! 
I Occasionally Find An Egg On Top Of My Truck Near The Front Widshield Also. I Guess One Of My Free-Ranging Girls, Prefers To Drop Them There, Which Is Better Than Under The Rose Bushes Alongside The back Of The House. Either Way, I Still Find It Funny Tho' And It Makes For A Great Tale To Tell People Who I Give Eggs To!


----------

